# Excel's first ride Western



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Today I took Excel out with my friend and rode him on the trails. He was a pain in the butt the first half, spooking at EVERYTHING, but he calmed down after he got going. Because of the snow melting, in the fields there was a huge "pond" from melting snow, so we took Artie and Excel through and Excel LOVED it. It was also his first time going Western, and he tacked up like a pro. Pics!

Tacking up (his gorgeous new bridle....)


























Riding! Video's crappy, from my mom's phone, but he's the horse behind Arthur.




 
Back from the ride...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

looks like you had a good time!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

We did, thanks . He's gonna be one heck of an eventer!!


----------

